# root kann Datei/Verknüpfung nicht löschen



## mschlegel (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Ich bin gerade als root angemeldet und wollte ein Verknüpfung zu einer Java-Anwendung (jar) löschen, bekomme aber folgende Fehlermeldung 
	
	
	



```
Fehler »Nicht auf demselben Dateisystem« beim Löschen von »/root/Deskto... starten.jar«.
```

Was hat das zu bedeuten?

Überhaupt gab es gerade einige Dateien die ich als *root* nicht öffnen konnte (in gnome). Mittels vi konnte ich die Dateien bearbeiten.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (30. Oktober 2007)

Man sollte auch tunlichst nicht als root arbeiten.

Als root sollte man nur Systemdinge ändern, Programme installieren o.ä.

Bei den meisten Distris arbeitet man als normaler Benutzer und geht nur kurzfristig für spezielle Anwendungen in den root Modus (durch su oder sudo z.B.)

und ansonsten gäbe es noch immer die Konsole....von der man ja mittels rm dann löschen kann. Und mit ls -l den Ordner mit allen nötigen Infos auflistet.

und 

http://www.linux-club.de/ftopic21138.html


----------

